# Can A Sikh Pray For Waheguru To Turn Someone Back To Following Guruji?



## Hardas Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

I just finished talking to a dear friend of mine who I had not heard from for some time. This same friend who introduced me to Sikhi had some time ago turned away from Sikhi. This friend of mine experienced some extremely painful events in her life. I was wondering if Sikhs can pray for another persons soul? I know we do Ardas and pray for the good of all of humanity, but does Guru Granth say anything about praying for the soul of a particular individual in ones life? How should a Sikh go about praying for such a thing? Is there such a thing as doing naam simran for another persons soul? I've heard of such things before in passing, but never gave it much thought. I would like to do something for my friend, I am deeply saddened over what she has experienced and the direction her life is going.

It seems to me the only time I here prayer mentioned in Sikhism is either as recitation of nitnem or ardas, but nobody seems to mention praying for specific things or people.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 29, 2010)

Hardas Singhji

I don't see why not. The important thing for me is to see situations like this as part of hukam or greater plan of the Creator. So in  prayer submit both the reason for your friend's current state and the outcome of your prayer under the hukam of the Creator. Who is Nourishing and Supportive and will do what He does accordingly.He knows how it is all supposed to turn out.


----------



## a.mother (Aug 30, 2010)

Why not, 
    Of course we can ardas for our dears, personally I feel that, that ardas Waheguru surely listens which, has specially this kind of saccha-succha motive. Personally I do the samething whenever my family,freind or someone I really don't know I still do the same when I feel my inside is hurt from someones pain or problem. There is no bariar for ardas you can do for anyone and everywhere.(personally I care for cause too). Whenever you ardas from your heart HE will listen,(time limit I don't know)but he will. 
    I wish for your friend to back to her roots.


----------

